# Shark handeling



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Iv caught many but never handled them on the beach. Id like to ask a couple of questions that might also help others.
Are circle hooks mostly used?
What typical size for small and then larger baits and bigger sharks?
When removing hooks, are you cutting the hook with shears or just cutting the leaders and letting the hook rust away?
The main safety questions may be how to handle a shark on the beach and keep all fingers and toes. I think any general advice would be helpful.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Circle hooks, mostly yes. 
14/0 for blacktip sized stuff, 20/0 for oversized baits. 
I cut the hooks with mini bolt cutters, I don't trust them to rust out.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Releasing them*

So whats the best way to releasing a bigger fish and getting it to deep enough water? I do like a thrill but I would like to hear from the experts that have done it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I'm no expert. Step one is get the hook out without losing any appendages. I've saddled the shark with knees on the pectoral fins but if they're fiesty best to just cut that hook from in front of them, afterall they can't really lunge forward at you but they will take your feet out with a side to side thrash. We drag them into the wade gut by the tail until there's enough water to cover the fish, then point them into the current for a moment and let them "breath" until they give a kick. At this point I'm usually holding the tail fin and dorsal fin if I can reach both. They will turn sometimes, but for the most part they're more in a "*** IS GOING ON" state and just want to get back to deeper water so usually not interested in chomping on you. If the 1st bar is deep enough we'll release right there so that we can monitor them while they swim off, if the tide is low and the 1st bar is a little too shallow you'll need to drag them over the bar and then go through the same steps. Best to drag over the bar first before reviving them too much as dragging a lively fish over the bar can prove difficult.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Circle hooks, mostly yes.
> 14/0 for blacktip sized stuff, 20/0 for oversized baits.
> I cut the hooks with mini bolt cutters, I don't trust them to rust out.





justletmein said:


> Well I'm no expert. Step one is get the hook out without losing any appendages. I've saddled the shark with knees on the pectoral fins but if they're fiesty best to just cut that hook from in front of them, afterall they can't really lunge forward at you but they will take your feet out with a side to side thrash. We drag them into the wade gut by the tail until there's enough water to cover the fish, then point them into the current for a moment and let them "breath" until they give a kick. At this point I'm usually holding the tail fin and dorsal fin if I can reach both. They will turn sometimes, but for the most part they're more in a "*** IS GOING ON" state and just want to get back to deeper water so usually not interested in chomping on you. If the 1st bar is deep enough we'll release right there so that we can monitor them while they swim off, if the tide is low and the 1st bar is a little too shallow you'll need to drag them over the bar and then go through the same steps. Best to drag over the bar first before reviving them too much as dragging a lively fish over the bar can prove difficult.


x2

Its best to have a two man team. Remember if your holding the tail they can swing around and get you. For the larger sharks, stand on the pectorial fins and lift up on the nose. (Do not sit on the shark with your knees on the fins. As they squirm, their skin will remove yours & you will have some bloody thys!) Have the other person use a long hook removal tool if possible. Otherwise use the bolt cutters on the hook. 
For release hold the pectoral fin with one hand & the dorsal with the other. The other person controls the tail. Take them as deep as needed. The shark will tell you when she is ready. Release the tail first, then push her forward. Again this is for the larger sharks.
For the smaller ones, just drag them out by the tail & they will take off.

Be prepaired for the release before you ever set the lines!
Shawn


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Circle hooks, mostly yes.
> 14/0 for blacktip sized stuff, 20/0 for oversized baits.
> I cut the hooks with mini bolt cutters, I don't trust them to rust out.


Im with ya on the hooks " Rusting out Quikly" theory....I think it takes a lot longer then some imagine. A freind of mine bought a pair of long handled vice grips awhile back and thats all we use now....hooks pop out in seconds, Havnt had to cut but 2 hooks all year long! I will say that i have gone to all 20/0 circles though...you have a little more room to work with. I also thought that it might keep smaller pups from being hooked but the pups still proved me wrong...lol...As far as handeling, jj pretty much covered it...i just try to keep from being bit!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a few pix of release/hook removal


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pics man. I really need to make the effort to get more pics. The phone/cam is always locked up in the truck and I think about it far too late.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Nice pics man. I really need to make the effort to get more pics. The phone/cam is always locked up in the truck and I think about it far too late.


jj, the go-pro will make it a lot easier on ya...as soon as someone hooks up, we just turn it on and pull stills from it later.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

x2 real nice pics!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Good info! Love the pics!


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Big help but not sure about grabbing the nose. The sharks that we hook in the pass very rarely slow down and we chase in the boat and got spooled twice in the fall. I can't wait for the spring and plan to do more from the beach, With my new gloves, vice grips, bolt cutters and first aid kit.
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't do this!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

And he never dropped his beer!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Good advice from all the guys. Try your best not to leave a hook in a shark. They really do last a lot longer than most people assume. I'm going to do some experimenting this year with stripping the coatings of 20/0 circles and see how long they last in salt water. With the coating on them they can last a loooong time.

One thing no one mentioned was time out of the water. We try to have the shark unhooked, measured, pictures, tagged and released in 3 minutes or less (our goal is 1-2). With bigger sharks we don't drag them all the way on the sand, instead we leave them in a few inches of water. A quick release will help the odds of survival. If we can't get the hook out quick enough we just cut it with bolt cutters.

Another thing guys didn't mention is a tail rope. On sharks over 6' long a tail rope is very helpful. It lets multiple guys get control of the fish, and no one has to put hands directly on the shark.

Standing over a big shark can be risky. Anyone who has experienced a tail slap from a big shark will tell you how much it sucks. It's like taking a belt sander to your skin. If you stand over it for pictures or for de-hooking stay away from the back half. I got some nasty shark rash this summer from a feisty 6' bull, and then you have to disinfect it with alcohol or peroxide quickly because shark skin carries all kinds of bacteria. The disinfecting is more painful than the actual slap.

Here is an article I wrote on shark rash.
http://lostboysoutdoors.wordpress.com/2012/08/20/a-bad-case-of-shark-rash/

Make sure everyone has a job once the shark is hooked and communicate who is going to do what while you are reeling it in. It will help things go a lot smoother.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I use both J and circle hooks depending on bait, I've only had to cut one bc the shark swallowed the circle hook.




Watch out when you stand on their pectoral fins. Their skin will rub on your ankles and do some damage when they decided to start flopping around.

The second to last pic is on the same trip but my ankles were torn up so I had to make some "shark rash guards". The last pic is a week later. Darn thing took forever to heal. :headknock


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> Good advice from all the guys. Try your best not to leave a hook in a shark. They really do last a lot longer than most people assume. I'm going to do some experimenting this year with stripping the coatings of 20/0 circles and see how long they last in salt water. With the coating on them they can last a loooong time.
> 
> One thing no one mentioned was time out of the water. We try to have the shark unhooked, measured, pictures, tagged and released in 3 minutes or less (our goal is 1-2). With bigger sharks we don't drag them all the way on the sand, instead we leave them in a few inches of water. A quick release will help the odds of survival. If we can't get the hook out quick enough we just cut it with bolt cutters.
> 
> ...


I've never been able to actually get a **** rope on a shark. I always end up bailing on that plan and dragging it up higher by the leader (if I can see a good hook set) and then grabbing the tail to pull all the way up.

For the rash, get a bottle of Hibiclens from Walgreens or CVS. It's way better as a disinfectant and doesn't hurt/burn.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

throw a wet beach towel on em and cover their eyes as well with it


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Two man job is always safer, I use a T-handle 36" Hook Removal Tool. The circle hooks just pop right out and you dont have to stand to close to those jaws.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> Two man job is always safer, I use a T-handle 36" Hook Removal Tool. The circle hooks just pop right out and you dont have to stand to close to those jaws.


I agree, having atleast 2 guys is safer for everyone( man and shark) and like HT said, a quik release is the name of the game! Although...sometimes your gonna run into that angry shark...when they start to throw a fit, its probably safer just to stand back till they calm down. The tail rope thing just never worked for me on med size sharks but on larger sharks its a must!....And watch out for that tail!LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> Two man job is always safer, I use a T-handle 36" Hook Removal Tool. The circle hooks just pop right out and you dont have to stand to close to those jaws.


That made from a water meter tool? If so, did you grind grooves in it to hang on to the hook? I tried the water meter tool but couldn't get it to hold, always meant to grind grooves in mind but never got a round to it.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I like the idea of the longer removal tool along with the T handle. Are these custom made or can you order online somewhere? That would help also for fish along side the boat that have already bit the rub rail.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob Haley said:


> I like the idea of the longer removal tool along with the T handle. Are these custom made or can you order online somewhere? That would help also for fish along side the boat that have already bit the rub rail.


I don't know about SURF, but the ones I've seen are the water meter tool they sell at Lowe's or Home Depot. It's about 2' long or so with a T handle and a double flat grabber looking thing on the end. I've heard that if you take a dremel (or whatever) and cut grooves in the flat pieces that it holds the hooks well but I've not seen one in person.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know if somebody said this already, but if you can flip them onto their back, the shark will nearly go to sleep.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Swells said:


> Don't know if somebody said this already, but if you can flip them onto their back, the shark will nearly go to sleep.


Although i have heard this works offshore, i see no benefit to flipping a shark over on its back while its on the sand. Personally i think it would cause more harm then good to the shark. Its easier to get the hook out, and you couldnt possibly get a good measurement with a shark flipped over on its back....not to mention the pressure on their internal organs being put in an unatural position! Just my .02


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Although i have heard this works offshore, i see no benefit to flipping a shark over on its back while its on the sand. Personally i think it would cause more harm then good to the shark. Its easier to get the hook out, and you couldnt possibly get a good measurement with a shark flipped over on its back....not to mention the pressure on their internal organs being put in an unatural position! Just my .02


Those pectoral fins make it tough to flip anyway, and in the act of flipping you're likely to catch a tail slap or something to ruin your day lol. Sharks under 6' you can pinch the pectoral fins down and just pick them up vertically and they don't move.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats a good point jj! A shark on it side can deliver a he!! of a B**** smack!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

or a BALL smack if you are standing over him!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

I hate sharks. rats of the sea. only good shark is a dead shark


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

oc48 said:


> I hate sharks. rats of the sea. only good shark is a dead shark


seriously?

JT


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> or a BALL smack if you are standing over him!


Is that how you explained to your doctor how you got that "ball rash"? J/K :wink:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

oc48 said:


> I hate sharks. rats of the sea. only good shark is a dead shark


Reds,trout and tarpon as well. Hate them all right!


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

I picked up the arc 34 inch dehooker which will work with hooks up to 20/0 for around $20 buck on ebay. Unfortunately this $60 one is the only one listed currently.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ARC-34-Handheld-Big-Game-Dehooker-GUY-HARVEY-EDITION-/251102101137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a76d9fe91

As for tail ropes this works Great! The cabling enables you to keep a stiff circle and slide it onto the tail easily. This can really help you out when trying to rope a shark off the jetty with the extra reach.

http://southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=18914


----------



## surf walker (Oct 13, 2012)

Johnnyreb - amazing pictures. I learned from them. thank you for posting them.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*I 2nd that!*

Yes, thanks Johnny!
Pictures tell the story of the do's and dont's, like the dude with part of his shoulder missing but did't spill a drop of his beer.
My buddy stii reminds me of the time that he got hit on the leg while surf fishing in the Big Sur area and they got stuck down their cause his other buddy could not drive a clutch and burned it out. A proper first aid kit helped save his leg.

Keep the lessons learned coming cause it helps the guys with a lot less experience stay safe and enjoy the thrill and help release the catch.

More videos and pics....


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Sharkhunter said:


> Reds,trout and tarpon as well. Hate them all right!


nope just sharks. they are nothing more than a nuisance.


----------

